# College = Forced Presentations = panic attacks



## jbrisson777 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm taking a business course and I'm working in a group of about ten people. I did my part and I felt really proud for contributing while this other student did squat. It was our time to go up in front of the class and I felt like I was gonna pass out. I became frozen. I could not move or speak. Everyone in the class looked at me like I was pathetic. The lazy kid took over and took all the credit while I looked stupid because he is naturally outgoing...then on top of it the teacher pointed out that I didn't say anything in front of the whole class....I thought I was gonna puke. I've been crying ever since. My depression just keeps getting worse. I feel so alone sometimes....social phobia is the worst.


----------



## xyz.unknown (Oct 12, 2012)

I can feel..... I am studying in university too and I have my first presentation next week. I am thinking of skipping it but i cant because it will affect my grades I'm getting chills even thinking about that time...


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I can relate to this. I have no advice for doing presentations well, but I would say that sometimes you can get out of doing them by explaining to the teacher.


----------



## gregs (Feb 27, 2014)

Did you ever talk to your teacher about your problem? I remember last year we had this big group project we had to do with a presentation at the end. I talked to the teacher and told her about all of my issues. She let me do my own assignment where I would just hand in a research paper for her to read and I didn't have to present. 

I get this feeling that most people with SA never actually tell anyone about their problems.


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm familiar with freezing up in situations like that, too. I used to stammer or wander off-topic because I couldn't focus.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

Well I've skipped every presentation I had to do. So I can't give you any helpful advice since that would make me a hypocrite. 

Presentations are hard. I know everyone finds them nerve wracking. But for us, it's that feeling times 10. In our normal life we already go around feeling judged and ridiculed so when we're actually standing I'm front of everyone and being graded on presenting, body language etc.. It's our worst nightmares coming through.


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

jbrisson777 said:


> I'm taking a business course and I'm working in a group of about ten people. I did my part and I felt really proud for contributing while this other student did squat. It was our time to go up in front of the class and I felt like I was gonna pass out. I became frozen. I could not move or speak. Everyone in the class looked at me like I was pathetic. The lazy kid took over and took all the credit while I looked stupid because he is naturally outgoing...then on top of it the teacher pointed out that I didn't say anything in front of the whole class....I thought I was gonna puke. I've been crying ever since. My depression just keeps getting worse. I feel so alone sometimes....social phobia is the worst.


That blows, but unfortunately, things like that aren't uncommon. People often steal the work of others, which is why there are plagiarism rules. Outgoing people have an advantage when it comes to tricking people into thinking that they did the work. I don't think the business community is a great place for people with SAD or even quiet people, even though I'd argue that they're an essential part to making the business world less corrupt.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fear of public speaking is one of the most and top fears for people and not just for saers. luckily I just had to end up doing one presentation for a speech class ten years ago and never looked back.


----------

